# Bass migrating questions



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Ok, here goes. As with most bass tournaments, several hundred if not thousands of bass are released in the same area week after week. How long do the bass hang in the vicinity? Do they immediately go back to area where first caught? Even if its 5 miles away? How long of a process would a 5 mile swim take a bass? I fish a local lake and with the amount of tournaments weekly i assume most of the bass are in the basin they are released in. Am i mistaken?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

There have been many studies on this very subject. And none have come up with definite results. Some fish take off immediately, so hang around for a few days and others may make it a new home. Anytime I go to a lake that's new to me, the launch ramps are always gonna get fished. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Semi33 (Mar 5, 2008)

If the fish caught are released they may or may not stay in that area. If they do not, new bass will move in especially if it's in a spot where there is cover and structure. Bass migrate from structure to structure and will take the same patterns to get to and from their spawning areas. Conditions such as water levels, visibility, and temp etc. also play a part in their decision on where exactly to hang out at. Chances are, If you catch one bass, there are more around, and whether they are released or not in that same area, new bass will move in.


----------

